# ?


----------


## nicolaich

1   2 .   ,  ""   ,    .

----------

> ,  ""


    ?

----------


## nicolaich

,,"".      ,         ,  .

----------

*nicolaich*   ?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ?  ?


   -  ...       :-))    ,  , ,     (( ,   ,     ..    ,    ....

----------

.     - , .

----------


## .

**         ...          .

----------


## Edd

** 
      .

----------

Edd,      ,           ,               ,         .,         .             .
 ,  -   ,   :   ,   ,     .

----------

> __ 
>         .,


...   ** .



> ,   :   ,   ,     .


 **  ()     :
1. ,   ;
2. ,   ;
3. ,   
4. ,   .

----------

.          ,      .      ,        .             .   .        .      ,    .

----------

- ,       .

----------

*mvf* 


> .


  :Super:   :Wink: 

      1-2-  ,  ,   .         ,     .
        .

----------

" "  ,  ,       (    ).         .         . 
   . ,   4        (!)     ,      -  -  . :Silly:

----------

,         .    -      -    ,       ,      .

----------

> _  nicolaich_ 
> *       1   2 . *


   ,    .

----------


## Edd

(  ).    .  , ,     .

----------


## alena777

, , ,  , .  15  .       .        .   .

----------

.       .         . :
-   .

----------


## Ramili

,          ,  ....

----------


## GERDA

-    ,  .

----------

29   ,    .     .  ,   .    ,    ,               .  . ,     . ((

----------

-   ,   ,       -       ...   ..     -    (      ) ,        ,    (    ..           ) .   ,    ,     -    ,( 1-1,5     ) ,    ,   ,     ,     ..    ,   ..  :Wink:

----------


## NiPy

,     .            , ..    .          .       , ..     ,     ,  ,    .     .   ,  ,   ,  ,    .
  ,         .

----------

,  ,        . ""         .   ,   ,   ,      ..

    "" . , ,      .

----------

:
" - ,   ,  -    ,  ,       ?

-  ,       ,      ,         .    , ,    ,       .

- ,   -  ,      ...

-        .  -     .  -   ,     .  -    .        ,     ,        .     ."
 :Big Grin: 
   :
http://klerk.ru/articles/9445.shtml

----------

,   :
..     .      ,       .         ,

----------


## SergoT

,   -   .                  0,5 .    ...  -?  ...

----------

.    ).  .

----------

> .    ).  .


  ""?      ?

----------

> (  ,           ,   ).


,   ,   "   "     ,  "    "?      ,       ..        ....

----------

!
    -   .      2014.      ?

----------

.
    ,     ,          . 
, - .

     .
   : https://vk.com/doc-110419265_4372581...c032001e547eb7

----------


## Galina_272013

.
, .
 .

----------

